# Gone Too Soon



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

My horse Bagheera passed away this morning. He laid down and couldn't get up. He was gone in less than fifteen minutes. I think he had a stroke. I am in absolute shock. He was my best friend. I'm going to miss him so much.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Oh no, so sorry to hear

.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

My condolences
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that's simply horrible. I feel so sad for you.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry~~RIP Bagheera. How old was he?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am so very sorry. "Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP) died of a stroke, too. They just don't last long enough for our love. Prayers sent for when it just wells over you. **hugs, too**


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. It's been really hard. I miss him so much. He was twenty years old and just full of spunk. People never believed me when I told them his age. I had him for eight years. Bagheera was my dirty little secret from my parents when I was nineteen. I kept him a secret for four months before I finally told my parents I owned him. He was my partner in crime, my shoulder to cry on, a pain in the butt, and my best friend. I miss him so much.


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear the sad news. Hopefully there was no suffering.


----------

